# LED 1156 DRL bulbs?



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

http://www.superbrightleds.com...t=CAR
Has anyone use this on their bixenon DRLs?
any bulb out indicators?

*UPDATE* 
DRL bulbs are 1156 for cars with xenons
You will need a :
6ohm 50 watt Resistor.
Resistor must be mounted outside of the housing because it will melt. I am dumb ass thinking it was okay to put inside the housing. it gets very hot. so mount it somewhere it wont melt. I suggest custom bracket
Car has no bulb out indicator after resistors are installed
If you like you can attach resistors outside the headlight housing by locating pin outs. The pin outs are for driver side only. Not sure about passanger side.
Pin 12 is +
Pin 7 is -



_Modified by tpsolid at 6:17 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: LED 1156 DRL bulbs? (tpsolid)*

^ that unit ECS is the selling is the only "approved" thing i have seen...
wondering the same thing as you.
thats the bulb number for sure?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

the ecs one is the city light, i believe 193 wedge bulb

this for the DRL 1156 bulb
come to think of it i have a set of 1157 i can try


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

oh ****...good call...my mistake
well still, im equally as interested...thanks for posting this


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: LED 1156 DRL bulbs? (tpsolid)*

interesting. i wouldnt mind replacing my yellow-ish drl bulbs with a couple of these. 
they say 12V, so i'm assuming there won't be any dash lights from these. 
i wish they had more info on the item. 
anyone with them? i'd be interested in seeing the difference between the # of leds and different viewing angles when installed.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i think we need resistors?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...49912


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

i sent an email to them asking if we need resistors with their 1157 12V LED replacement bulbs. 
stay tuned!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*

their reply: 

_Quote, originally posted by *SBL* »_Hi Rich,
The 1157 12v bulb may need a load resistor to avoid the bulb out
indicator. However it may not. We can't say for sure. Usually
you need to look for the "hyper flash" which can occur when the
flasher unit in your vehicle provides too much current to the LED
bulb. This can be resolved by installing a load resistor or
electronic LED flasher unit.
Thanks
Mat
Super Bright LEDs, Inc.

so basically they don't know for sure. but props to them for responding on the same day! 
so who wants to try these?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i'll buy em


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

k just bough them off ebay


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

sweet, thanks! please let us know how it goes.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i have a set of 1157 athome i can try them out when i get back only if i can find them


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Stong work guinea pig-ing yourself TP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

**** i forget 1157 has duel connectors


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

man these guys are slow to ship


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

shipped it yesterday slowwwwwwwwww. tomorrow i get it


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: LED 1156 DRL bulbs? (tpsolid)*

I am very very interested in this as well. Im not sure what it actually does. Pictures and more info appreciated when you finish the job.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: LED 1156 DRL bulbs? (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_I am very very interested in this as well. Im not sure what it actually does. Pictures and more info appreciated when you finish the job.

X2


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

installed it today..one of the bulb fell into the housing so i had to spend 30 min taking off the bumper and the headlight unit... damn piss me off.. what suppose to take 20 seconds cost me 30 minutes.
anyways
there is a bulb out warning when you install these. so resistors will be needed.
pics


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice!...Which ohm resistor you used? and how is the resistor installed(pics would probably help the most
Thanks,


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (swbpwr)*

Still not seeing it








Is it LEDs in place of bulbs in headlights??
As I recall, DRLs are activated by vagcom correct??


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

i have not bought resistors yet but will soon.
yea the leds are the ones thart are on. 
my bixenons come with DRLs already active.


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

just a replacement bulb


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (swbpwr)*

very cool i am really considering this


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

is there a code to DISABLE the DRL on the bixenon all together?
we get the bixenons installed...VAG them to work...and then can we edit it to turn the DRLs off is what im getting at?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

...and whats up with your city lights...what are you running


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

city light the small one? its a super white bulb 

drl can be turned off via button on the headlight switch.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

what switch is that?


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

stock switch that came with the car. 
people who do not have bixenons dont get that switch


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (swbpwr)*

Larger pic please.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

update on resistor?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

didnt buy yet, sent the bulbs back because 3 of the LEDs were dead.. prolly defect
prolly goign to get 6ohm resistors
ran out of money this month, have to buy wedding gift for sunday wedding


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

V=IR; Volts = current multiplied by resistance.
12V = current multiplied by six (ohms), so your current is going to be somewhere around 2 Amps.
W = IV; Power = current multiplied by volts, so Power = 2 (amps) x 12 (volts), therefore about 24 Watts...
Doesn't sound ANYWHERE NEAR right... those are not 25-watt bulbs... more like 5 Watts, wouldn't you say?
For five watts you need about 0.4A. -To get 0.4A from 12 Volts, you need 30 ohms.
30Ω resistors... and make SURE that they're rated in EXCESS of five watts.
Keith


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

it says 35w bulbs


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

the bulb package says 31w.
but if i get 60 ohm wouldnt computer still say the bulb is out.. it needs to have resistence to the point where it thinkg the led is actually the 1156 bulb/???


_Modified by swbpwr at 6:23 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

wow... really? 
[EDIT:] -DUH! (slaps head!) -DRL!!! I was thinking City light bulbs... [/EDIT]
Well, in that case, 6 ohms will dissipate about 30 Watts, but -and this is _crucial_- it will need to be power-rated at OVER 35 watts... like a 50-Watt resistor.
Keith


_Modified by VWAddict at 9:27 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

got it.
6ohm 50 watt


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you ever get the new bulbs in, with the 6ohm resistors?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bulbs in pics on page 1. id idnt get the resistors yet. been too lazy to buy them on ebay lol. let me ordwer them right now.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

freaking
Total:	
US $18.38


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

wow; was wonering why ECS wanted that much for their "out of stock" ones; damn
[I do know diff between standard LED and that "LUX" super wide LED]


_Modified by GLiNTCH at 7:12 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_wow; was wonering why ECS wanted that much for their "out of stock" ones; damn

the ECS ones are the smaller wedge city lights.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I was referring to the price question, it's crazy - $50.
But the price of a resistor makes sense now:
http://www.eautoworks.com/product-Led-33226.htm


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

does the ecs one come with resistor?


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Yep; all in a neat nice package actually, using a nice HiEnd LED.
I actually wanted that "lexus" burnt white yellow look for DRL bulb; guess putting a nice resistor on it would do that.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_bulbs in pics on page 1. id idnt get the resistors yet. 

yea, i meant since you sent the bulbs back to replace the dead LEDs. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_didnt buy yet, sent the bulbs back because 3 of the LEDs were dead.. prolly defect
prolly goign to get 6ohm resistors


what about at electronic places like radio shack?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

I lied i didnt send them back lol. i kept putting it off and when i was ready i could not find the package it came in.
i just kept it in the car.
i think radio shack sells them but i lazy to go there.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

or even frys.. 
cmon tp, ur supposed to be the guinea pig for us hahaha


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i ordered resistors
shold be here next week.
i'll update then.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

resistors came in they work no light out indicator


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweeeet! so 6ohm 50W inline resistors for each bulb? 
did you get the narrow or wide viewing angle bulb?


_Modified by brungold at 7:01 PM 9/15/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i actually got the bulb off ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i actually got the bulb off ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

Still doubtful whether this will actually work. Not that I'm hatin'


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Still doubtful whether this will actually work. Not that I'm hatin'

wait wat?
it works. installed resistors today and no light out came on


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
wait wat?
it works. installed resistors today and no light out came on

Oh. I take it back. I'm a true believer now.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

I TELL YOU~~~


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so you added resistor or it came on the bulbs?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i added resistor


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump LED DRL


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

care damnit


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

maybe DIY i will pm irish


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

alright, my LED DRLs came in. put them in last night and DAYAM these are bright! 31LEDs per bulb on ebay, the same ones as TP got i believe.

i had to be like TP, so i dropped the bulb inside the housing too so i can start to be as cool as him. took a while, but fished it back out with a grabber tool. 








once they were in, they are FLIPPIN BRIGHT! the color and brightness reminds me of the xenons on GTIs. 

































thanks TP for trying this out first. i will be getting the 6ohm resistors today.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

LOL MAN, i dropped it in th headlight again when i was putting on the resistors. i just used a thick cable with tape on the end.. i should have done that the first time. got it out in less than 20 seconds.
i tell you these bulbs are sick
hella people staring like its all high class and ****


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
hella people staring like its all high class and ****


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it has to do with the spring contact inside the socket. the LED 1156's are a tad shorter than the factory ones, so pulling the spring contact inside the socket UP so that it can be more effective at locking the bulb into the socket helps. 
im hoping i can leave the bulb in when i put the resistors in hahaha.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_it has to do with the spring contact inside the socket. the LED 1156's are a tad shorter than the factory ones, so pulling the spring contact inside the socket UP so that it can be more effective at locking the bulb into the socket helps. 
im hoping i can leave the bulb in when i put the resistors in hahaha. 

i put the bulb in turn it and pull up make sure it stays like that. if it falls in again. try my method. 
i would try your way but i dont want to take it out and have it fall inside again lol


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yea, pulling up on the spring inside helps with the bulb staying up in the "lock" position, so it hopefully doesnt fall in again hahah


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_









Nice!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Yeah Rich that was a lot of fun fishing that damn bulb out! LOL
"thats what she said..."
lol
e


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL freaking carnival game


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_LOL freaking carnival game

Did Erick give you a teddy bear as a prize?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

cheat


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_









Uhm...I gotta save my quarters for the laundry machine.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

hahaha fuuny Rich!!!
Terje- no i gave him a teddy hug for all the efforts lol
i was merely there for moral support and holder of the light haha










_Modified by tiptronic at 12:57 PM 9/24/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_hahaha fuuny Rich!!!
Terje- no i gave him a teddy hug for all the efforts lol
i was merely there for moral support and holder of the light haha









_Modified by tiptronic at 12:57 PM 9/24/2008_

Teddy hug? Even better


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

wide or narrow? which is best?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i went with wide, so that the reflectors have more light to do the reflecting. should make the output look "fuller"


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

k, cool. thanks.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (two.zeroT)*

right on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*

Where did people that did this get their bulbs? How many LEDs in each?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

got my off ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...83208


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks tp.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

BIG PROBLEM!!!
the resistors melted the headlight hosing


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_BIG PROBLEM!!!
the resistors melted the headlight hosing

What? That sucks. Post a pic.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_BIG PROBLEM!!!
the resistors melted the headlight hosing

wtf? yes, do post pics. anyone know why this might've happened?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

it melted thru the plastic housing.
the whole inside of driverside housing is fogged up


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i had to pry this thing out


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i should have known, they get super hot. I used to have them on my rc cars. 
so mount them outside the housing on something thats metal


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Do you need to get a new headlamp housing?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i used a tooth brush to see if i can clean off the fog on the reflector and i scratched the **** out of it, because im a dumb ass.
i gonna order a new housing for it next week.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

sucks bro


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

tp. where should thye be mounted then? extending the wires necessary?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i havent looked into that yet, i just took the whole thing out last night so I wouldnt have to worry abuot my other light getting fogged up by the smoke.
I will look into it this weekend.
I suggest open place and mount it on somewhere it wont burn anything.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i just thinking... you can find the wires that connect to the housing and tap those wires. 
this way u do not have to close the lid on the wires.
duno which wire is drl thou


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think im just going to drill a slot into the lid and have the resistor + wires coming out of that hole, mounted somewhere.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

u can use piece of fiberglass for mount then mount it onto the chassis.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

It would be best to mount the resistor to metal, so the frame can act as a big-ass heatsink. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

So I finally did this, and they look awesome! I got the LEDs from eBay from the link tp gave me. I had both installed with the resistors and I came across the problem of where to put the resistors since they clearly get really hot. So I drilled holes in the cover like brungold had said he was going to do and had the resistor hanging out. Explanation are with the pictures:
First, the holes in the cover.








Now where to mount resistor? I actually found a factory screw that fits perfect in the mounting holes of the resistor. It is a torx screw, and it is located directly beneath the housing of the light on the corner of a metal part.








It will hang off, touching nothing!








Finished product
























Make sure the resistors are installed correctly and firmly. I had a bulb out reading at first, for the left one, but then I just went back and tightened the tap making sure the wires were spliced correctly. No more bulb out reading. And I almost dropped mine in the headlight like tp and brun, so make sure you are completely ready before putting the bulb back into its proper position. Taking it out several times can result in a PITA!
Hope this helps! Thanks to tp and brungold for trying this out in the first place. Sorry about your housing tp, just think, you prevented it from happening to everyone else! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by two.zeroT at 9:06 PM 10-1-2008_ 


_Modified by two.zeroT at 9:09 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (two.zeroT)*

Nice job bro!


----------



## two.zeroT (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (two.zeroT)*

my mistake lol!! forget the stupid resistor gets hot


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NICE! I finally got my resistors today and so I actually put them on tonight too. 
I drilled into some aluminum bars to mount the resistors to, so I could then mount that bracket onto the chassis. 

BEFORE: 









PASSENGER SIDE: mounted onto the bolt that holds the windshield washer fluid









DRIVER SIDE: mounted to the white bolt on the top corner of the engine bay, next to the battery. 









For the wires, I cut into the rim of the housing, giving clearance to let the wires through the hinge so I could still close the cap without pinching them. 









LOOK MA, NO BULB-OUT!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice Rich!







Whats the rating on them resistors? Just curious if there's smaller ones available that we could use high temp shrink wrap and zip tie to somewhere else.


----------



## kVWy (Nov 16, 2005)

very excellent stuff guys


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Nice Rich!







Whats the rating on them resistors? Just curious if there's smaller ones available that we could use high temp shrink wrap and zip tie to somewhere else.

THANKS! these are the 6Ohm 50W resistors that were figured out early on. i wouldnt go with the smaller wattage rating, just for fear of anything going wrong. i also would be wary of using high temp shrink wrap, because these resistors are in heatsinks for some reason. it probably needs to dissipate the heat that is generated, instead of shrinkwrapping the heat in. I couldnt use zip ties on these because they'd melt too








this is why i decided to mount them onto custom brackets and double heatshrink the wire connections http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
but then again, what do i know? i switched out of electrical engineering for a reason


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHA...good stuff though! Thanks man.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahahh sho thang! i forgot how it was to be able to see the song i'm listening to on the dash again!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

care dammit LOL


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

I care. I'm glad that you don't have to turn your eyes to the right by 40 degrees anymore to see what song is playng.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hey rich, how's the resistor holding up?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_hey rich, how's the resistor holding up?

Rich can't respond right now. His front end has melted.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^ hahah resistors are perfect! 
i was concerned about mounting the bracket to the plastic of the windshield washer fluid reservoir, but not much heat transfers from the resistor to the bracket, so i'm good where i mounted it.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hi guys i found out the pinouts for the resistors
driver side headlight only thou

Pin 12 +
Pin 7 -
not sure about the passanger side


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_hi guys i found out the pinouts for the resistors
driver side headlight only thou

Pin 12 +
Pin 7 -
not sure about the passanger side

any luck w/ passenger side yet?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

havent had time ..still trying to figure out the parking aid


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_havent had time ..still trying to figure out the parking aid

Cool. I'll look into it as well. Was gonna do it last night but it turned dark quick outside.


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

question. are you guys just taping the resistors into the wiring harness for the lights or are you guys putting them inline and making it inline so it has to go through the resistor and then to the bulb?


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwracin86)*

Yes, you bridge it. 
in electric terms. in parallel.


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_Yes, you bridge it. 
in electric terms. in parallel.

got ya. thanks


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwracin86)*

okay ordered all the parts finally


----------

